# The Wild bunch



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Here two pretty cool pups. I call them the wild bunch.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

I suppose they take YOU for a walk! ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

PUPS!?!?!!? Jeeeeez that's like calling a bunch of full grown lions a litter of kittens. :?


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

They gave me a separated shoulder about a year ago, still suffer from time to time with that one. We just installed a fence around the yard so they can burn off some steam rather than rip limbs off! Yes, they WILL take you for a ride, and its usually unexpected.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Reliable said:


> They gave me a separated shoulder about a year ago, still suffer from time to time with that one. We just installed a fence around the yard so they can burn off some steam rather than rip limbs off! Yes, they WILL take you for a ride, and its usually unexpected.


Sorry, but that cracks me up! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Those look like some mean little suckers...

I know I won't be passing by your house on foot


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

This is my "Old Man"... I love Rotties!


----------

